# tmpfs Block Size



## n3tb0yj (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello Guys

I have a question regarding tmpfs() block size. I need to use a RAM drive. The fastest way to do this is to use tmpfs(), but my problem here is block size. I want to make block size 1K . But any time I try to mount tmpfs it gives me 4k block size. I found couple of article in the net regarding looping workaround but this gave me bad performance. 

My real problem is I need to process 20GB of data. This data has to be split to small files, each file's size is not bigger then 1K. Because it has to be fast I need to do this processing in the RAM. But using 4K block size cause me to waste a lot of memory . 

I need to find a way to reduce this waste. Is there a way to make tmpfs to use 1K block size ? 



```
tmpfs          16M    4.0K     16M     0%    /ramdir
```


Thanks for your help and advice in advance, 
Really appreciated


----------

